# WoW MOP - GT640M, GT650M oder besser GTX660M?



## Sierius1982 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bräuchte mal kurz eure Hilfe. In Sachen Notebook-Hardware bin ich im Moment nicht wirklich auf dem laufenden und Grafikkarten-Vergleiche bringen mich nicht wirklich weiter.

Da ich öfters beruflich unterwegs bin, möchte ich meinen Desktop-PC (GTX460, i7-erste Generation) gegen einen Notebook ersetzen (aufgrund meines Hobbys - World of Warcraft).

Nun meine Frage, einzigstes Spiel auf dem PC wird World of Warcraft MOP sein (ansonsten nur berufliche Programme zur SPS-Programmierung etc., also nichts was eine dicke Grafikkarte benötigt), mit welchen FPS kann ich rechnen bei einer GT640M und GTX660M (überwiegend 10er-Raids, PVP und Herausforderungen).

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur GTX660M oder reicht eine GT640 vollkommen aus (Einstellungen wenn möglich "GUT").

Falls die GTX660M zu überrissen ist, eine GT640M oder besser GT650M?

Zwei Notebooks die ich im Auge habe:
Acer Aspire V3-571G-53214G50Makk Windows 8 bei notebooksbilliger.de

LENOVO IDEAPAD Y580 M779HGE Notebook (39cm (15,6")Full HD; GTX660M Grafik; 8GB RAM; Windows 8) bei notebooksbilliger.de



Was meint Ihr? Sollte natürlich wenn ein Addon noch kommen sollte, dann auch noch nutzbar sein.

Vielen Dank im voraus ..


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich spiele kein WoW, würde aber sagen, daß du wenigstens ein NBook mit einer GTX660M nehmen soltest. Die mobilen GraKas entsprechen in der Leistung nämlich nicht den Desktop-
Pendants, sondern sind schwächer bis erheblich schwächer (GTX650M < GTX650, usw.). 

Dazu gibt es auf 3DCenter aktuell eine gute Übersichts-/Zuordnungstabelle mit Nvidia- u. AMD-Karten:
Überblick zu AMDs Radeon HD 7000M und nVidias GeForce 600M Mobile-Grafiklösungen

- Greetz -


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiele WoW mit einer GTX555M, die in etwa der GT640M entspricht.

Die Karte reicht für mittlere Einstellungen in 1366x768 überall aus, außer in Städten oder Stellen mit vielen transparenten Texturen (da wird das Bild quasi doppelt berechnet). 10er Raids funktionieren einigermaßen. Es hängt auch von der CPU ab und wieviele und welche Addons du aktiv hast.
DMG Meter, Itemvergleiche, manche Bossmods lassen die FPS spürbar einsacken.

Du musst auf jeden Fall schaun, welche Speichervariante verbaut ist (ein Blick in die Wikipedia hilft). DDR3 bremst die Grafik merklich aus. (statt GDDR5)

Mit dem MSI Afterburner kann man (wenn man die spezifizierte Latenz kennt) meistens den Grafikspeicher gefahrlos übertakten.

Da deine 3 genannten Modelle alle 384 Shader haben, auf Kepler basieren und sich nur im Takt und Speicherausstattung unterscheiden, würde ich nach der Bildschirmauflösung (unter der GT660M kein FullHD, das kostet viel zu viel Leistung und mündet auf einem 15,6" LCD in viel zu kleine Pixel) und dem Kühlsystem (= Lautstärke und ggfs. Einbrüche bei Überlast) entscheiden. Da musst du sicher einige Erfahrungsberichte lesen, bis du darüber was findest.


----------



## Sierius1982 (14. Dezember 2012)

Addons eigentlich nur Vuhdo, Big Wigs, Recount, das wars auch schon fast. 

DDR3 hätte die GT640M, DDR5 die GTX660M, was heisst denn 10er einigermaßen? Unter 20 oder 30 FPS? Starke Ruckler?


----------



## Volcom (14. Dezember 2012)

Greif wenn möglich lieber gleich zur gtx660m, die sollte dich eigentlich zufriedenstellen - alles drunter ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------

